# REO Grand SL at Vapemeet



## MurderDoll (28/8/14)

Anyone that has a Grand REO SL that will be at the Vape meet on Saturday?

I'd like to make an imprint of the SL pattern if possible.

Anyone willing to help out?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

I'll have mine there!


----------



## Silver (28/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Anyone that has a Grand REO SL that will be at the Vape meet on Saturday?
> 
> I'd like to make an imprint of the SL pattern if possible.
> 
> Anyone willing to help out?


 
Wow, are you planning on converting yours to SL @MurderDoll ?


----------



## MurderDoll (28/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll have mine there!


Please could I make a copy of it?



Silver said:


> Wow, are you planning on converting yours to SL @MurderDoll ?




Yeah. I have done the LP conversion. Now I wanna give the SL a go and see what the outcome is. 

Should be an interesting attempt.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Please could I make a copy of it?


 
Sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (28/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure!


Thank you very much! 

I'll try figure out a way to make an imprint of it without dirtying your beloved REO.


----------



## Silver (28/8/14)

All the best for that @MurderDoll 
Courageous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (28/8/14)

Silver said:


> All the best for that @MurderDoll
> Courageous


Thanks! 

I don't think it will be too difficult to do. Its basically just drilling a couple big holes and slotting a few others. 



Oh. While I have your attention @Silver
I now understand what you have been saying about the REO mini. 
It just feels so much more ergonomical if you can call it that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

Here we go Greg!


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)




----------



## Silver (28/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't think it will be too difficult to do. Its basically just drilling a couple big holes and slotting a few others.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks - well good luck for the drilling and slotting!

As for the Mini - thanks, yes you are right - ergonomical is a great way to describe it.

I think its a personal thing as well and also does depend on one's hand size a bit.
But for me, it just feels like it fits perfectly. 
In my hand, the Mini is almost entirely covered. Just feels so much more controllable... if that's the word.
The Grand is not much bulkier but when I hold it in my hand it just feels a little more cumbersome.


----------



## MurderDoll (28/8/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks - well good luck for the drilling and slotting!
> 
> As for the Mini - thanks, yes you are right - ergonomical is a great way to describe it.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling I'll be moving over to mini mostly. 

Might even consider a second mini. 

The way you explained it is exactly spot on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> I have a feeling I'll be moving over to mini mostly.
> 
> Might even consider a second mini.
> 
> The way you explained it is exactly spot on.


minis rock! personally I wont buy another grand

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> minis rock! personally I wont buy another grand


 
And it's unlikely I'll buy a Mini... 3ml is simply not enough juice for me and the Mickey Mouse battery sucks... 

Horses for courses as they say!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (29/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And it's unlikely I'll buy a Mini... 3ml is simply not enough juice for me and the Mickey Mouse battery sucks...
> 
> Horses for courses as they say!


I am with you on this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/8/14)

Horses are better than courses. I love my mini's! Just don't like the Grand. 
But guys, Reo's are so awesome they cater for everyone!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/8/14)

I agree on the juice capacity issue of the Mini - and on its reduced battery capacity.
On this basis if one were to only have one device, then I still think one should rather go for a Grand. 

Also depends on how much juice you vape. I am averaging about 4ml per day, so a Mini wouldn't last me an entire day on its own. Some vape less and don't mind more frequent refilling and battery changes. 

However, I think a Grand and a Mini make an awesome team. And you get two flavours, which I think is very important to keep one interested. 

Other than liking the feel of the Mini in my hand, it is my portable "star" 
Goes with me everywhere in my man bag

If I am going out for the day to various meetings, I take the Mini with me in my man bag
And I take a Grand with me, which stays in the car. (I never break my rule of having two devices at all times)
In the car I vape both while out the car I toot on the Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And it's unlikely I'll buy a Mini... 3ml is simply not enough juice for me and the Mickey Mouse battery sucks...
> 
> Horses for courses as they say!


 
im considering my next reo be a grand for this very reason. battery on the mini isnt good at all. i do like 5 battery changes for the day


----------



## Alex (29/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> im considering my next reo be a grand for this very reason. battery on the mini isnt good at all. i do like 5 battery changes for the day



When I first got my mini, I had the same problem. Until I realized it wasn't the battery that was running down. But rather the orientation of the battery that needed to be adjusted. This was due to movement of the battery while squonking. Next time you experience a sudden drop off. Try rotating the battery a little. The other solution is to keep the terminals free from carbon buildup. Brasso works well for this problem.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

Alex said:


> When I first got my mini, I had the same problem. Until I realized it wasn't the battery that was running down. But rather the orientation of the battery that needed to be adjusted. This was due to movement of the battery while squonking. Next time you experience a sudden drop off. Try rotating the battery a little. The other solution is to keep the terminals free from carbon buildup. Brasso works well for this problem.


 
thanks bud. will give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## Silver (29/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> im considering my next reo be a grand for this very reason. battery on the mini isnt good at all. i do like 5 battery changes for the day


 
What resistance coil are you running on your Mini @Marzuq ?


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

Silver said:


> What resistance coil are you running on your Mini @Marzuq ?


@Silver at the moment im running nothing less than 0.7ohm. my preference is between 0.6 and 0.7ohm.


----------



## TylerD (29/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver at the moment im running nothing less than 0.7ohm. my preference is between 0.6 and 0.7ohm.


How many times do you fill the bottle with juice through the day?
For me it works out at 1 battery to 1 juice bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

TylerD said:


> How many times do you fill the bottle with juice through the day?
> For me it works out at 1 battery to 1 juice bottle.


 
at least 3 times for the day. i find that i change the battery twice per bottle

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> at least 3 times for the day. i find that i change the battery twice per bottle


i notice that when the battery runs down the joose flavour alters completely. u get a weak sweet taste and non of the hit. also on 6mg nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (29/8/14)

Maybe you do need a Grand then. 
When I finish a bottle of juice, my battery stand on 3.8v. I don't get a change is juice. Mini works perfectly for me, but I'm sure you will definitely enjoy a Grand much more!


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Maybe you do need a Grand then.
> When I finish a bottle of juice, my battery stand on 3.8v. I don't get a change is juice. Mini works perfectly for me, but I'm sure you will definitely enjoy a Grand much more!


 
yeah i dont mind having to swop juice bottles through out the day. 3ml really isnt a problem at all. just the battery dies too quickly for my liking. but i make plan. keep a charger on hand and a spare battery in my pocket.


----------



## Silver (29/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> yeah i dont mind having to swop juice bottles through out the day. 3ml really isnt a problem at all. just the battery dies too quickly for my liking. but i make plan. keep a charger on hand and a spare battery in my pocket.


 
I think this has to do with the resistance being around 0.7ohms.
A freshly charged batt is leading to power of about 20-25 Watts
I think these little 18490/18500 batts probably run flat quite quick at that power.

I have my Mini at 1.2/1.3 ohms with my VM Choc Mint - and I am observing the same as @TylerD 
The batt lasts me the whole juice bottle. When the juice is finished the batt is 3.7 to 3.8V. No change in flavour as the batt runs down. I can feel it gets weaker toward the end of the bottle but it doesn't lessen the vape experience by much at all. Actually I quite like the weaker experience sometimes at night - more relaxing... 

I keep my sub-ohm vaping on the Grands. Similar thing. When the juice is finished, batt is about 3.7V. Last bit is a bit less intense though. But not a problem at all.

But then again, I am mainly at 0.9 ohms. I think there is a massive difference between 0.9 ohms and 0.7 ohms.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

Silver said:


> I think this has to do with the resistance being around 0.7ohms.
> A freshly charged batt is leading to power of about 20-25 Watts
> I think these little 18490/18500 batts probably run flat quite quick at that power.
> 
> ...


 
i suppose a regulated reo will solve all these battery issues. 
with the battery issue in mind. the reo mini is still my mod of choice out of my toys


----------



## Alex (29/8/14)

I normally run mine at around 0.5


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

Alex said:


> I normally run mine at around 0.5


and what kind of battery usage do you get ?


----------



## Alex (29/8/14)

Usually about 2ml of liquid


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

Alex said:


> Usually about 2ml of liquid


 
thats close to mine. mine is bout 1.5ml. all depends when you consider the battery power too low i guess


----------

